# Baffin Bay 06/26 thru 06/29



## chugbug1120 (Apr 24, 2013)

I fished Baffin early this week and what I experienced was shocking! The first day went up into Alazan and did pretty good on croaker with a limit pretty quick with one big red, tide definitely out and lots of exposed rocks. The clarity was good so I could see sand pockets and grass beds very easily. The second day is where things changed drastically. I ran up to the mouth a Baffin early and then Yarborough pass area BIG CHANGES, the water was very stained and the water temperature was 90 degree's I couldn't keep my bait alive in the buckets water was stagnant lots of foam on top and lots of floating grass not one fish caught, didn't even get a bite. I went a little further the next day close to 9 mile hole, waste of time no change. I was told that the nitrogen level was 3x higher than it should be and the fear the bay was going to turn over. I did not see any dead fish but I was also told the issue was browntide. I only waded one of the three days, fished out of the boat the other 2 days. The water just didn't look right.


----------

